# Live Stream of the Paso Fino Grand Nationals!



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

The Paso Fino Grand National Show will be going on every day through October 3rd and streaming live from Kentucky Horse Park. These horses are amazing!

2015 Paso Fino Grand National Championship Show & Expo - USEF Network


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you for posting this. I have really really enjoyed it. I like to watch the class, pick my winners, and then see how the judges rated the horses. Thank you again!!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Those little feet make it look like you'd be riding an egg beater, but they're so obviously smooooooth. Amazing animals. I hope someday I get to ride one.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

My friends granddaughter (I think she is seven) is participating and having a blast :cowboy:

Dreamcatcher, I don't recall if you have ridden lots of gaited horses, but riding a Paso (Fino or Peruvian) tends to spoil you and you don't want to go back, lol. At least not for trail rides:wink:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> My friends granddaughter (I think she is seven) is participating and having a blast :cowboy:
> 
> Dreamcatcher, I don't recall if you have ridden lots of gaited horses, but riding a Paso (Fino or Peruvian) tends to spoil you and you don't want to go back, lol. At least not for trail rides:wink:


I've only ever ridden 2 gaited horses. One is a big Palomino that we think is part (at least) Curly that could single foot like nobody's business and was joy to ride. The other was a Missouri Foxtrotter that liked to pace and not Foxtrot and threw my back out at the WALK (NOBODY has ever done that before!) and was ****y otherwise and totally put me off that breed. 

I've heard that it can be a little disconcerting to ride a Pasoo because there's just so much going on underneath you but if you can relax and just go with it, they're amazing to ride. I love watching those little feet just fly and the riders all look like they're having fun.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

There's something called a "Paso Smile" that people get when they start riding them. My Pasos are trail Pasos, so they don't move like the show horses do, but when they corto, it feels like you are on waterskis, zooming along, and I still get that "Paso Smile."


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

knightrider said:


> There's something called a "Paso Smile" that people get when they start riding them. My Pasos are trail Pasos, so they don't move like the show horses do, but when they corto, it feels like you are on waterskis, zooming along, and I still get that "Paso Smile."


Yeah, that smile is what I'm talking about. Hopefully, I'll get to try one someday.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Riding a Paso Fino is still on my bucket list :wink:
Must be an awesome feeling to feel/hear them move like a machine gun and still be sooo smooth 

However, I love the long sweeping strides that give the impression of floating over the ground, so I was hooked after my first ride on a Peruvian :loveshower:
Paso smile included (stayed on my face for at least 2 weeks, lol)


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

You're very welcome! I rode a Paso Fino once at a horse fair and expo... It was amazing! I started following the trainer on FB which is how I found out about the live stream!


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

As you can see I wasn't dressed for it!! I wasn't really expecting to ride because you know, liability and everything.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

And here we are with the equine star of the movie "A Fine Step"!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Cute pic~


----------

